# Pull / Push / Legs Routine



## Zvonce

Hi guys my name Zvonko im new to this forum but by the looks of it looks great. Im about 120kg, 6"2, 13% BF and been training seriously for 2 years now. Im thinking of starting the Pull / Push / Legs routine, all the exercises will use the same weights, increase reps one week, increase weight following etc. That variant i've posted is mainly for hypertrophy, i will incorporate a 5x5 style of lifting when i want to increase my lifts even further. So this is what i've got so far, what you guys think about the reps and sets, if you've got any comments, good or bad feel free to post.

*Monday - Pull*

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

*Wednesday - Push*

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

*Friday - Legs*

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

*Tues/Thur - Cardio 30 minutes and light ab work.*

*
Weekends - OFF.*


----------



## big

Looks like a pretty damn good routine to me dude


----------



## Zvonce

Thanks dude, i like it too.. I got 2 slipped disc's so i need a big break between leg and back day just to recuperate.. thanks for your response


----------



## huawz

I agree with Big.....stealin ur workout mate...thanks! haha!


----------



## Tall

Good to go as they say.


----------



## rugbyrich

If the board has nothing bad to say about this workout then i am stealing for my own. Lets see how we get on on the new year! Thanks Zvonko.


----------



## evad

looks liek a standard push, pull, legs routine pal

looks good see how you get on


----------



## plym30

This looks good to me too

I have just switched to a push pull legs - 4 days a week - from a 5 day a week split

My routine had far more sets in as I was concerned about reducing the volume per body part. Downside was it was killing me with the additional volume and I had little energy left half way through

So I too will be stealing your routine! Thanks


----------



## evad

how did you manage to do a push, pull, legs routine over 4 days?

did you train legs twice?


----------



## plym30

I meant I train 4 times a week but do a 3 day split - so it continues week after week and each week I hit one of the sessions twice


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looks good to me!


----------



## Porky Pie

Zvonce said:


> Hi guys my name Zvonko im new to this forum but by the looks of it looks great. Im about 120kg, 6"2, 13% BF and been training seriously for 2 years now. Im thinking of starting the Pull / Push / Legs routine, all the exercises will use the same weights, increase reps one week, increase weight following etc. That variant i've posted is mainly for hypertrophy, i will incorporate a 5x5 style of lifting when i want to increase my lifts even further. So this is what i've got so far, what you guys think about the reps and sets, if you've got any comments, good or bad feel free to post.
> 
> *Monday - Pull*
> 
> Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps
> 
> Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> *Wednesday - Push*
> 
> Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> *Friday - Legs*
> 
> Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> *Tues/Thur - Cardio 30 minutes and light ab work.*
> 
> *Weekends - OFF.*


A great training programme.

Do heavy not light ab work - abs are just another muscle and respond to poundage rather than reps.

For out and out strength drop your rep range down to 5s, 3s and singles, do heavy not light ab work on training days, do the cardio only if you must.

Eat like a horse, take lots of gear, buy an Inzer T shirt, grow a goatee - job done. :beer:


----------



## pastanchicken

Might nab this routine myself!!


----------



## SD

Zvonce said:


> *Monday - Pull*
> 
> Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps
> 
> Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> *Friday - Legs*
> 
> Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps


I am surprised you can do any of the above exercises with slipped discs, I would have alternatives ready just in case.

Very good compound programme otherwise but I would add in more ab and oblique work as per Bigs single factor programme.

SD


----------



## lew_west

Hi, just a quick question, my friend has asked me to find him a routine for him, as he has recently joined a gym, after gaining alot of weight. Bareing (sp) im mind he is a beginner, would this be a suitable routine for him to follow, or is it too technincal?


----------



## redOred

lew_west said:


> Hi, just a quick question, my friend has asked me to find him a routine for him, as he has recently joined a gym, after gaining alot of weight. Bareing (sp) im mind he is a beginner, would this be a suitable routine for him to follow, or is it too technincal?


If your mate is just starting out training id advise him to go with a full body workout three times a week.

As for the above workout.................also nabbed :thumbup1:

Reps


----------



## 4h3d

yo peeps .. im planning to get 6-packs .. anyone .. ??? thnx


----------



## flapjack

4h3d said:


> yo peeps .. im planning to get 6-packs .. anyone .. ??? thnx


Stella please


----------



## AlphaMale888

Interesting, sort of close to my own routine. I am switching to push pull now though for a change up, can't wait to alternate pull ups with incline bench.


----------



## Tall

AlphaMale888 said:


> Interesting, sort of close to my own routine. I am switching to push pull now though for a change up, can't wait to alternate pull ups with incline bench.


Thats not push pull...


----------

